# He drank, olive oil.



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

I was giving him in a bath in the tub, and i put a spoon of olive oil in there, and he started drinking the water, he appears fine. Its the first time hes done this, will he be ok? He just bit me really hard.. Lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He may have looser poops but he'ell be fine. A bit of olive oil won't hurt him unless he aspirated it.


----------



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

what happens if he inhaled it..? He soaked his nose in the water alittle bit bit idk if he inhaled it o____________________o


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

"if" he aspirated it then you have a potential for pnemonia or with inhaling, possible upper respiratory infection which could be pretty serious. keep a close eye on his breathing. make sure he's not breathing hard or real shallow or fast (obviously if you tick him off he's going to do this anyway so try to do it nonchallantly). 

also watch for any nasal discharge that's colored. 

more than likely you're going to know fairly quick if he aspirated or inhaled any. 

and i'm really tired today so everything is slipping my mind right now, but i'm sure others will come along shortly.


----------

